# Acer Aspire AX1300-E1820A Sound Driver Issue.



## RWilliam (Nov 26, 2009)

Alright, first off, my system specs.

System Model: AX1300-E1820A
Motherboard: Nvidia nForce 730a
Processor: AMD Athlon (x64) 7550 2.5ghz
Video Card: Integrated Nvidia Gforce 8200
Sound Card: Integrated HD Audio + Integrated HDMI Audio
OS: Windows XP Pro SP3

I'm having some problems getting my sound drivers to work, because I "upgraded" to XP. Vista was using the default audio drivers within the windows OS when I first got the computer, Now, as Windows XP doesn't have the same support, I've lost my sound. The drivers on the Acer website don't work. They install properly, windows recognizes them, but when I play something, I have no sound(Realtek 6.0.1 something driver). There's also the HDMI audio, which is by Nvidia (nForce audio drivers), which installs properly, but again, no sound(No HDMI cable). I've tried using the most recent drivers for the Onboard HD audio made by Realtek, stll no cigar. I've been searching up information on my computer for a good 8-9 hours now, trying to get a definitive answer on which driver my onboard sound actually need. None of the sites I happened upon really helped, and no one seems to have had the same problem I have. Though this is a mini-tower set up, so I wouldn't expect anyone actually buying this rig to even know how to boot irom a disc.

I'm just wondering why the sound won't work, and I'm assumign(In fact I'm positive) that it's just a problem with the drivers and nothing else. My model number, E1820A, is more of a Canadian's fancy version of the X1300, sold in future shop.

I'm not too willing to install Windows Vista. I don't mind Windows 7 however; but it would take a beating on my wallet to grab a 64-Bit Ultimate edition, so it's not currently an option.

I'm hoping that someone out there can help me through this mess.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi,
Was SP3 downloaded or part of the XP install?
Is this a XP 64bit OS?
What errors do you have in the Device Manager?
Please post ALL errors

Thanks,
Bill


----------

